# The Truth About Fast Weight Loss



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

WEIGHT LOSS POP QUIZ: What are 3 things that ALL 8 of these advertisements have in common? “Burn 30 lbs in 3 weeks – no diet!” , “Lose 9 Pounds Every 11 Days!” , “Lose a pound a day without diet or exercise!”"Lose 2 pounds a day without dieting!” , “Lose 30 pounds In 30 [...]

*Read More...*


----------

